

Reddit is hiring - ElbertF
http://blog.reddit.com/2010/11/thank-you-mr-nast-may-we-have-another.html

======
AaronM
What does having some sort of puzzle actually do for Reddit? I get that its
supposed to help filter out people who may not be that interesting in the job,
but the questions they asked seemed more like trivia than anything else.

~~~
jambo
Not only trivia, but indeterminable trivia. An olympic-sized swimming pool has
no maximum depth and therefore no maximum weight if filled with gold. I'd bet
they're accepting /apply/* (type anything in and you get a log in screen with
"really, it was that easy? only one way to find out")

~~~
stevelosh
From the article:

    
    
        ... how much an Olympic-sized swimming pool of the minimum depth would weigh ...
    

It says minimum depth, not maximum, and I'd be very surprised if Olympic-sized
swimming pools didn't have a minimum depth. They may have edited it since you
read it, of course.

~~~
jambo
Thanks. I probably just missed it.

Here's the relevant info from FINA:

FR 2.3 Depth - A minimum depth of 1.35 metes, extending from 1.0 metre to at
least 6.0 metres from the end wall is required for pools with starting blocks.
A minimum depth of 1.0 metre is required elsewhere.

[http://www.fina.org/project/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://www.fina.org/project/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=119)

------
jbyers
Thanks Reddit, because now I know that a sydharb is a unit of measurement
equivalent to 200,000 Olympic swimming pools. Or the volume of the Sydney
Harbor.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_units_of_measur...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_units_of_measurement#Volume)

~~~
hsuresh
Distance Measurement Tool on google maps has a long list of units of
measurements for distances. Really geeky.

------
zbruhnke
is it bad that I solved this just for the hell of it? I was tempted to send in
a doc that just said i am not looking for a job, however your puzzle was a fun
waste of 11 minutes so i just wanted to say thanks!

------
xstaticdev
It would actually depend on the construction materials used in the pool itself
since they ask how much the pool would weigh vs the actual content of said
pool. :)

Do I get the job? :)

------
brianobush
If only real-world puzzles were this easy to step through...

------
blantonl
If you make a mistake in any of the answers, are you automatically
disqualified?

~~~
collision
"On two occasions I have been asked, 'Pray, Mr. Babbage, if you put into the
machine wrong figures, will the right answers come out?'"

